# Tristan Corey Owen 06/10/08



## poppy

Hi girls! :happydance:

Sorry I haven't been online in a while, but what with being a new mum and not being able to get on a computer, I haven't been able to update you all.

Well, my son Tristan Corey Owen was born on the 6th of October at 11.51 at night. :happydance: He weighed a whopping 9 pounds and 11 and 3/4 ounces and measured 53 cm! He takes after his very tall father. My labour was a looonnnnggg 30 hours!

Here is my birth story:

Well, as you know, I was booked in for an induction on the 13th of October...I really wanted to avoid being induced. But as I had been having no 'signs' I kind of accepted this was going to happen. Then on the 5th of October, I started feeling 'odd', a little bit periody crampy and a bit of low backache. At around 8 at night, I got my 'show' (a lot of it...I got a lot of show all through the labour which surprised me as I thought you only got a little bit of it before labour started). The contractions started almost immediately. Soon I was getting about 3 in 10 minutes. I went into the midwife unit at around 2am in the morning to be told I was 4cm dilated...yippeee!:happydance: The midwife said that I could expect my baby to be born at about 10 in the morning.

Not so...by 8 o'clock in the morning I was still only 4cm dilated :hissy: and the pain was getting a lot more intense. I went into the birthing pool for about 7 hours and had still only dilated up to 5cm and my waters still hadn't broken. The midwife told me that my options were to either go home and wait (no way was I doing that without the aid of a gas and air cannistar strapped to my back!) or to have my waters broken which I did. The pain then kicked up a notch, so I had some morphine.

After about six or so more hours, the pain was very intense and I had only dilated up to 7cm. I decided to go for an epidural as the pain was very intense. After the epidural I dilated up to 10 cm in under an hour and got some sleep. Now I don't know if I would have dilated up to 10cm in an hour without the epidural...maybe my body relaxed into the pain. 

After active pushing for an hour (I still had some feeling), they managed to see Tristan's head. As he was so big, he got a bit stuck, so they decided to ease him out with the forceps (leaving me with a 2nd/3rd degree tear ...actually doesn't hurt as much as I thought it would). Tristan remained calm throughout the birth and came out red faced and screaming. Which you would expect if you were brought into the world with a pair of salad tongs strapped to your head.

My placenta did not come away on its own, so I had to go to theatre to have it manually removed. That was the only part of the birth I found distressing as I had to leave my husband and minutes old son to go into theatre. The procedure itself was fairly straightforward. Basically, the doctor put her hand up there and eased the placenta out. It came out in tact and I was awake for the procedure (as I had had the epidural topped up). I did lose a litre of blood though and had to be put on iron tablets again. 

I am loving being a mum (and will add photos later, when I work out how to do this on my hubbie's laptop) and even though there were some complications in the birth, I would do it all again in a heartbeat.:happydance:


----------



## carries

Oooooh congrats! Cant wait to see some piccies of your lovely little boy!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hug: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## ryder

Congrats!!! I cant wait to see some pics :D


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and looking forward to seeing pics. x


----------



## MummyJade

congrats sounded a tough one,
cant wait for piccies xx


----------



## danni2609

Congrats hun!!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Whisper

Congrats hun! And i thought my LO was a big one!


----------



## suzan

OH POPPY!!
Congrats!!
glad all is well!! yay for being a boyy, bec am having one too hehehe
Cant wait to see picsssssssssssssssssssssssss :happydance:


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## nataliecn

congrats!!! :)


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x x


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## ALY

:hug:to both of u 
congratulations x
i no how u feel about going to theater cos i ad t wi sam


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats Poppy! x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations! x


----------



## Samo

congratulations! happy you did not have to get induced! can't wait for pics of the little guy :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

Lovely birth story Pops and you have given me hope today honey. Thanks so much.xxxx


----------



## carmen

Congratulations :happydance:

What a big boy


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hun!!


----------



## Jem

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics! x


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations :)


----------



## AC81

congratulations hun - can't wait to see some pics of your little man xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Cant wait to see pics of Tristan! Well done during a tough labor too!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Poppy! xXx


----------



## Frankie

well done x


----------



## Blob

Congratulations hun!! Cant wait to see the pics of your son :)


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations :D


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done x


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats my darling xxx


----------



## SalJay

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see pics!! x


----------



## Belle

Congratulations Poppy!! Can't wait to see pics of ur little man!!
Well done!! xx


----------



## cosmotbear

Big Congrats Poppy!


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## bambikate

congrats can't wait for piccies x x


----------



## emma_27

congratulations :)


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations on the arrival of your little man!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done! Can't wait to see some piccies! 
xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xx


----------



## Mira

congrats!!!!


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww congrats hunny, cant wait to see some piccys


----------



## Serene123

Congrats x


----------



## charveyron

congratulations :blue:


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations babe xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations!


----------

